# add/include spouse to in-process pr visa application



## vicky s (Jun 15, 2010)

hi guys,

i'll be applying for skilled sponsored australian pr visa soon. i'm currently in mumbai (bombay) india, working in a software co. i'm also getting married sometime soon, not sure when. it's a partially arranged thing, so i can't get a marriage certificate before the actual ceremony takes place, which is i-don't-know-when :confused2:.

my primary question is this.
1. what if i apply for the visa as an independent right now. then later, while the application is in process, i get married & get the marriage certificate. then my wife (of that time) gives ielts at that time. then include her in my same pr visa application which is under process at that time? is this possible.

i can foresee 1 risk: if i've already been issued the visa, then she will have to apply for a brand new spouse visa application on her own. but if the application is still under process at that time, can i just add her to my own application & update my status to the DIAC saying "now i have a wife.  :clap2: .so pls include her". will there be any additional charges.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi vicky

welcome to the forum. It is simple, get married in the court, that way getting a marriage certificate is easier and faster, you do not have to run around after getting married to get it registered. The court gives you a date a month form the time you apply for it with all documents. You need her parents and your parents present along with one more witness.

Another option is to apply, visa applications are anyways not being taken right now, they will start taking applications hopefully from July. You can apply for the visa, as and wen you get married update your CO about your marriage, get a marriage certificate and voila she is in your application, but yeah if you get your visa before you get married, you will have to apply for a spouse visa, you need zillion proofs for it and ofcourse that being a different application will have its own fee. It takes approximately 2-3 months for spouse visa.

If you add her in your already applied visa there is no additional fee, all you do is fill a change of circumstances form, add her, send the proofs and its done.

If I were you, I would go for the first option of getting married in court. It took me 5 mnths to get my marriage registered, its insane, I dont know how things work in Mumbai but it is bad enough in Gurgaon for me to suggest it to someone.

Hope this helps

Cheers
Anj


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

I just need to confirm the same from other ppl on forums as well that if one has aplied teh PR visa as bachelor and get married during the PR Visa application still under process then he can add his wife to same application without any additional fees?

Can any one give the link on Immigration website for official words on this?


Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you can add your wife as long as your visa has not been granted, all you need is a marriage certificate. send change of circumstances form and add the applicant.


----------



## vinodrubal (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Guys,i just want to ask that is it possible to add my wife in my PR application(VC-885) after marriage?I applied for PR before marriage and till now i haven't got any decision of my application,its still in process but i want to add my wife in my PR application i applied before marriage.At present i am on TR(VC-485) and my wife is in australia with me as a TR dependent but my TR is going to finish next month,after that i will be on bridging visa but my wife cant stay after next month,but i really dont want to send her back to india so is their any possible way out by which she can stay with me?Suggestive replies will be highly appreciated ,thanks!!


----------



## vinodrubal (Jul 31, 2011)

*urgent!!!!!!!!*

please reply guys


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

vinodrubal said:


> Hi Guys,i just want to ask that is it possible to add my wife in my PR application(VC-885) after marriage?I applied for PR before marriage and till now i haven't got any decision of my application,its still in process but i want to add my wife in my PR application i applied before marriage.At present i am on TR(VC-485) and my wife is in australia with me as a TR dependent but my TR is going to finish next month,after that i will be on bridging visa but my wife cant stay after next month,but i really dont want to send her back to india so is their any possible way out by which she can stay with me?Suggestive replies will be highly appreciated ,thanks!!


_Adding family members to your subclass 495 visa

If you currently hold a Skilled - Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495), your partner, dependent children and other dependent relatives can still apply to accompany you in Australia if they were not included in your original application. They should apply for a Skilled - Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495) using Form 47SK.
See: Form 47SK (922KB PDF file)

Note: This form can only be used by partners and dependants of Skilled - Independent Regional (Provisional) (subclass 495) visa holders and Skilled - Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 496) visa holders._
Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## vinodrubal (Jul 31, 2011)

*thanks sarah for replying*

But Sarah i applied for VC 885 not subclass 495,is there any way to add my wife in my subclass 885 application which is in finalized yet.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi Sarah, 

If applicant fills change of circumstance form and add his/her spouse, will the spouse also gets same class of visa? or the dependent visa of the main applicant?

Any information on this is highly appreciated. 



_Sarah_ said:


> _Adding family members to your subclass 495 visa
> 
> If you currently hold a Skilled - Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495), your partner, dependent children and other dependent relatives can still apply to accompany you in Australia if they were not included in your original application. They should apply for a Skilled - Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495) using Form 47SK.
> See: Form 47SK (922KB PDF file)
> ...


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

*hi*

Hi guys I have applied Eoi on single name n got state invite also now I m getting married can I add my spouse in the application and proof can be given marriage certificate...The question is whether case officer will say re apply for Eoi and add partner in that or its fine to add spouse in visa application 190 before grant pls help


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You can add a spouse any time before grant. You will need to pay the secondary applicant fee. Doesnt matter that she wasnt mentioned on EOI, its you they are interested in. 

See about how she will pass the English requirements, have her sit ielts now or request a university letter if she has studied in English.


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi thanks a lot...r u sure case office will not say to re apply eoi with spouse details..regarding english people are sayg she has to give ielts...unniversity letter abt english medium study australia do accept ???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear ravsingh,
Read carefully , _shel has already answered your all query.


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

-shel thanks the problem is my agent is not guiding me correctly thats why worried he said for second applicant ielts is compulsory...but u r saying unniversity letter is fine right...


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

Shel...one more thing spouse has to fill form 80 as well ??? Thanks for help


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

All applicants need form 80 or its online alternative.

* IF *she has studied at university where the course was* taught in English* she can claim functional English. She needs to prove the course was taught in English by way of a letter from the university. 

Sack your agent, he obviously doesnt know what he is doing.


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks shel...one last question I will be gettng married in couple of week shal I login my visa for 190 and thn add her details with marriage certificate or shal I wait for marriage n thn login application 2gathr for both of us thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Makes no difference really. If you have plenty of time left to apply after marriage then apply with both of you. If you will only be leaving yourself with a couple of days apply alone and add her later because you dont want to be rushing just before your invite expires.


----------



## Hman (Aug 1, 2015)

Dear Friends,
Is that possible to apply visa no. 190 or 189 without my wife and child being included in my visa application? Will the case officer issue the visa with that situation just for me?
Best wishes,


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Start a new thread, this one is a year old!


----------

